# Composing with LA Modern Percussion



## Daniel James (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey guys,

Here is a live composing stream, building a track around LA Modern Percussion. Great library, fun chatroom  



-DJ


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for the walkthrough. This is a really really fantastic library. I love it sooooo much . It adds a modern tone to my other favorite vsts ( OT's ARK series).
Fresh sound. Punchy sounds.
Thanks.


----------

